# Fitting a tow bar to a Smart Car to tow a light trailer



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I have now decided that the Smart car that I have towed around Europe behind my Rapido MH for the past 2 years now needs to earn its keep as an independent run-around at home
To do this I must attach a towbar to the rear to pull a small trailer.
I saw one on offer on eBay last November, which looked like a well-designed job, but it has disappeared from sight
If I remember, it was a 40 x 80mm x 5mm box section attached to the rear towing sockets with the tow ball and electrical socket fastened to it
The concept is simple but like most things the devil is in the detail
Now I am not a design engineer but fell ok about building one if I can resolve the following questions
1.	What is the thread size and type for the towing socket threaded holes?
2.	I need to offset the bar with spacers to clear the rear plastic valance; any ideas? For example, I could weld a tube through the channel with an extension to act as a stand off. On the other hand I could machine a hex bar with threaded end to fit the bar on and fasten using stiff or Nyloc nuts or WHY
Has anyone built one or could help me with this project?
I attach a sketch that shows what I have in mind
Cheers
MGB


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The subkect of towing with a smart has been covered a few months ago.
I cannot see a legal towing limit foer this car at the moment

May be dodgy.

Dave p

Edit found it

www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-44226-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

smart towbars here


----------

